# Tres Hamiltons



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

When I sold my Wittnauer Electro-Chrons last year, my plan was to add some Hamilton electrics to my collection. (No seller's remorse as to the Electro-Chrons, by the way.) I have recently followed through on that plan, and here are photos of three Hamiltons. The first and second came from Harleymanstan, while the third was picked up on ebay at a surprisingly low price.

*1. Victor II*. Released in December 1961, the Victor II has the grade 505 movement. Estimated production was 3,500, and the design is one of my favorites.










*2. Nautilus 450. *Distinguished by its gold-filled Florentine bezel, the Nautilus 450 was introduced in February 1963 and had the grade 505 movement. This watch, however, is a factory quartz conversion with an ETA movement. (I have included a photo of the movement from Harleymanstan.) The strap is temporary while I await arrival of an NOS expansion band similar to the original.



















*3. Savitar.* Designed to mark the introduction of the grade 505 movement, the Savitar was released in June 1961. Estimated production was 2,700. Interestingly, the Savitar came only with an alligator strap like the one pictured.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely watches. Small by today's standards but beautifully made.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine. I like all 3! :man_in_love:

Just a few questions: how can you say that the movement is a a factory quartz conversion - not a frankenization? Can these convertions be seen often?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one John.

If you look I expect that you will be able to find an original band for the Victor ll as they do crop up from time to time. I have one (with a watch) and I know that Harleymanstan does as well. It's a cool watch (the Victor ll), no doubt about it.

I can't believe that you don't miss your Electro-Chron though - world's coolest hand set and all.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Vaurien said:


> Fine. I like all 3! :man_in_love:
> 
> Just a few questions: how can you say that the movement is a a factory quartz conversion - not a frankenization? Can these convertions be seen often?


The story is that when Hamilton ceased to provide parts for Electric watches the irate customers demanded a solution from Hamilton and they made available an ETA quartz movement to fill this need.

If you have not done so yet, I highly recommend that you purchase a copy of "The Watch of the Future" by Rene Rondeau. The story of the factory conversions is in the book. He is a forum member and you can buy the book here:

It is an indispensible book for the Hamilton collector and a terrific read for anyone just interested in horological history. Rene will sign it for you if you ask.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Fine. I like all 3! :man_in_love:
> ...


From my website


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Many hanks to Martin Scriblerus and Silver Hawk for providing the particulars of Hamilton's factory conversion program, which I failed to explain.

As it happens, I also have a non-factory quartz conversion, a black-dialed Titan with some sort of quartz movement that I have not been able to identify. Picked it up for next to nothing, popped in a battery, and it took right off. I'll post a photo here soon.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I'm glad you are pleased with the watches, and your photos are great. Enjoy them!!! :cheers:

Thanks,

Harleymanstan


----------

